# Merged:New Orleans participates in largest deal in NBA history



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*New Orleans participates in largest deal in NBA history*

New Orleans Hornets Trade:

Roberto Duenas

New Orleans Receives:

Kirk Snyder
Rasual Butler

I don't remember hearing anything about Duenas, so I'll assume with Butler and a former #16 pick, the Hornets made a great trade. So with J.R. Smith and Macijauskas in front of him, will Kirk Snyder see most of his minutes at the 3?

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2122976


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Hornets get Rasual Butler and Kirk Snyder*

The Hornets acquired Rasual Butler and Kirk Snyder in part of the biggest trade in NBA history today, including 5 teams and 13 players in all. New Orleans didn't give up any players to get Butler and Snyder. Hell, what a deal that is for New Orleans. Neither are great, but both are young players who together will help out a lot.




> The Heat also acquired point guard Jason Williams and small forward James Posey from Memphis, while the Grizzlies received guard Eddie Jones from the Heat. The New Orleans Hornets and Utah Jazz were also involved in the deal.
> 
> 
> The trade was larger than a 12-player, four-team deal in 2000 involving Patrick Ewing that had been the biggest in league history.
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2122976


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Hornets get Rasual Butler and Kirk Snyder*

Butler is 26, Snyder is 22. Neither got much playing time last year, but both should get more minutes this year. Both are due about 1.4 million dollars next season, so both are cheap too. Me likes for New Orleans.



Just to add on to above, from the same article:




> The Hornets did not give up any players under contract in the megatrade, which was approved by league officials late Tuesday night.
> 
> 
> "Our cap flexibility is what allowed us to get these two players as part of this deal," Hornets general manager Allan Bristow said. "We were able to acquire two young, quality players while only giving up the rights to a player who has never appeared in a Hornets uniform."


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Hornets get Rasual Butler and Kirk Snyder*

Who is Roberto Duenas? Maybe Riley knows something about him nobody else does...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

or maybe riley wanted to get the trade done, and maybe sloan hates synder


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Butler really came on strong in that ecf series against detroit, I hope that his skillset carries over when hes traded to a non contender. He truly played some good defense and was draining some ridiculous shots. This is an awesome move for the hornets, although I hope that kirk snyder keeps those damn racist comments to himself or else hes gonna be riding the pine all season.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Hornets get Rasual Butler and Kirk Snyder*



FanOfAll8472 said:


> Who is Roberto Duenas? Maybe Riley knows something about him nobody else does...


Riley probably liked how he looks 

















Roberto Duenas was very long starting center of Barcelona, but this offseason he signed to another spanish team Akashvayu Girona. The team which signed Vazquez few days ago for huge money. Duenas will probably backup Vazquez. Hes slow and nasty looking, but he can dunk almost without jumping. Hes not that bad as he looks on the court.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Hornets get Rasual Butler and Kirk Snyder*

I like this trade for NO. Two young developing players and they didnt lose anything


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Hornets get Rasual Butler and Kirk Snyder*



The Future7 said:


> I like this trade for NO. Two young developing players and they didnt lose anything


 ah more depth basically. Great.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Hornets get Rasual Butler and Kirk Snyder*

This trade was great for the Hornets. We got a good shooting long SF in Butler and Snyder can develop into a backup 3 one day. I really really like what the Hornets are doing this offseason.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Butler is a better player than Synder, who was looking like a bust but hopefully a change of scenary will help.


----------

